# DLP #7: Cyril Scott, Cello Concerto - Nominated by cougarjuno)



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Week 7 of the Deep Listening Project. One I've been looking forward to since I love the Cello.

Cyril Scott's Cello Concerto, nominated by cougarjuno. I've found a video I've linked to, but as always - along with your comments on the piece itself - let us know if you have a preferred recording and why!


----------

